# iGrill Compatible Probes



## azwillnj (Jun 19, 2016)

I am planning on smoking my first brisket next weekend and all but one of my iGrill probes are broken so I need a few more. I just looked on Amazon for the probes and noticed how expensive they are. Has anyone found a generic version that works?

For $32 each for the probe I am actually thinking about just getting a whole new thermometer, if I go that route, what should I go with? I haven't found any other ones that can handle 4 probes at once, are there any?

Thanks,

Alex.


----------



## tedx (Jun 23, 2016)

Try out this probe, it's small and even submerges under water for juicy foods.

http://goo.gl/rNv1k4


----------

